# Depersonalization / Derealization.... Is There Hope?



## averycarriere (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello to whoever is reading,

I have suffered with derealization for 4 years now, it is not something that I have told many people, and those who I have told think that it is not that big of a deal. For me it is a big deal, and it is now taking a toll on my life. My derealization does not come and go in episodes, it is constant. At first I thought I would get better on my own, by letting it take its course, but now it is getting worse and my head is in such a cloud.

I used to be a great student and have a great memory, but now it is such a challenge for me to even read a paragraph. I am starting university in January and would really love to get my derealization under control.

Another challenge for me is picking out my triggers... it is hard to say what really "triggers" me or if I even have any triggers because my derealization is 24/7.

If anyone has any tips or advice I am all ears... at this point I really don't know what to do, I just feel helpless.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

that sounds really frustrating. you're telling them that there's something that feels really wrong, and they're just brushing you off.

I generally experience depersonalization as opposed to derealization, so maybe things that work for me wouldn't work for you, like listening to a song on repeat helps give me something to "stick" to, but may make you feel more split from your surroundings, I don't know.

I can say that it's not a hopeless situation. I haven't found my way out yet, but I know I will, because so many others have and I won't give up before the end. so you can find your way out too.


----------



## Raenny (Dec 6, 2016)

This stick thing i find helps me too. I enjoy great arts but i find i have certain tastes...mostlu they are very easy to follow and understand at 100 of the time ideally...like i could play a movie over and over just like there is this thing that i choose that i have said yes to taking place constantly and i know what to expect...i know the outcome at all times. Sometimes it could be something stupid like ET for the hundreth time or reruns of tv shows.


----------



## Raenny (Dec 6, 2016)

I think... There are aspects of life that are commonly expierienced like love life family work socialization aspirations...i guess those are the main... Try/ ask yourself if everything is well in these areas...i get u r not feeling iddeal but come up with a general idea for standards. Then observe your thoughts behaviors and then feelings take notes and see where there seems to be the most need for improvement and or potential for improvement and then look closely there for anything that strikes you as a possible trigger...because if we can agree that the disorder you have comes with triggers they are there...to me it sounds like you barried it in yourself with your life. Try this multiple times but after you have asked yourself of the state of your affairs/ your aspects of life. If you havent come up with a place to work on then look at past timelines in each of find weak spots. I hope this helps.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I used to have panic attacks in "box" stores. I guess it was because of the sucky fluorescent lighting, chrome, clutter, and mirrors. I don't use the term "panic attacks" loosely. My temporal lobe is hosed, according to the EEGs I have had done. However, I am now in my 6th decade of life and I no longer have the problems I had with these issues in my 20s and 30s. I guess you might call it progress. I guess that means there is hope.


----------

